# Newbie here...



## Tripod (Aug 23, 2009)

USN Retired,1956-1976.Worked on AF-2S,S2F-1,JRB-4,SNB-5,SNJ-5,T-34B and HUP-2 over 3.5 year period prior to transports.C-47 Plane Captain (6 mos),C-54 Flight Mechanic (2 yrs),C118B Flight Engineer((14 yrs).Aircraft engine mechanic "A"school,Floyd Bennett Field,New York,1957.Compiled many flight hours over Pacific,Atlantic and S.America.Not a know it all by any means and here to learn fron other peoples experiences.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2009)

Hiya Tripod, welcome aboard!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Good to see a fellow Pennsylvanian!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tripod. Were you an AD-R by chance ? I'm retired USN too, served 1951-1971, was a RM.
This is a great place for anyone who enjoys anything to do with WW-II aircraft, regardless of what country they
belonged to. 

Joe will be along soon, to welcome you, he's a pilot and mechanic. You two will get along fine.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome from someone slightly to the right of you!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Glider (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the family Tripod!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tripod. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum sir!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome Tripod. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Pong (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tripod (Feb 8, 2018)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum Tripod. Were you an AD-R by chance ? I'm retired USN too, served 1951-1971, was a RM.
> This is a great place for anyone who enjoys anything to do with WW-II aircraft, regardless of what country they
> belonged to.
> 
> ...


ADR.


----------



## Tripod (Feb 8, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Hello and welcome from England.


Favorite football team since 2006-West Bromwich Albion.We are not doing to well in the table.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2018)

Damn almost 9 years between posts...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2018)

A veteran newbie.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2018)

There’s hope for Roadking01 then

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2018)

....only if he found his pics.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 9, 2018)

So my two weeks of absence is nothing .

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tripod (Feb 9, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Damn almost 9 years between posts...


That particular day I joined over 20 forums and just plain did not enter it on my computer.Got a notice yesterday from the board and here I am.9 years older,too.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2018)

Should we call you Rip Van Tripod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 13, 2018)

I have no idea what should I say!!!


----------

